
The Incorrect Assumption Behind Sweden's Covid-19 Strategy - ingve
http://www.openias.org/swedens-covid19-strategy
======
tomohawk

        Predictions are difficult, especially about the future.  But there seems to be no good reason to believe that the epidemic in Stockholm has plateaued. Instead it is likely to continue growing with a doubling rate of approximately 7 days.
    

Well, it is now the 13th, and we can look at the data and see if this guy's
prediction is right.

[https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/new-covid-deaths-per-
mill...](https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/new-covid-deaths-per-
million?tab=chart&time=44..&country=BEL+FRA+ITA+ESP+SWE+GBR+USA)

Nope. The rate is significantly down for the past 2 days.

